# Canon Camera Software



## mystsnowfire (Jun 12, 2009)

I have been cleaning out unnecessary programs from my computer. I have a Canon camera, and the installation CD downloaded a bunch of programs that use up a lot of space. I have my own editing software, so all I want is to be able to upload pictures from the camera. Does anyone know which of these programs it is safe to remove?

Canon Camera Access Library
Canon Camera Support Care Library
Canon Camera Window DC_DV 5 for Zoombrowser EX
Canon Camera Window DC_DV 6 for Zoombrowser EX
Canon Camera Window MC 6 for Zoombrowser EX
Canon G.726 WMP-Decoder
Canon MovieEdit Task for Zoombrowser EX
Canon RAW Image Task for Zoombrowser EX
Canon RemoteCapture Task for Zoombrowser EX
Canon Utilities EOS Utility
Canon Utilities Photostitch
Canon Utilities Zoombrowser EX

Thanks SO much! :wink:


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

You can remove all of them if you like if you have other software they are not necessary


----------



## mystsnowfire (Jun 12, 2009)

But my computer will still recognize the camera, right? I would just have to access it through Removable Storage Devices?


----------

